# D10-200 support newer TVs?



## dre2112 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just bought an inexpensive Viore 32" LCD TV (LC32VH56) for the gym from Walmart and I've got it plugged to an old D10-200 but I can't get the remote control to recognize the TV in order to adjust the volume or turn it off.

There are 3 codes for Viore, but none of them seem to work. I also couldn't find any threads about the D10 and codes.

Just wondering if there are new codes somehow or should I spring for a different TV or a new receiver?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I only show 3 codes on my HR20 showing the latest software. I guess even if you had a newer receiver or remote that supports more codes that wouldn't help, since they only have 3 codes. I guess you will just have to wait for someone to chime in that knows a code that works.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Have you checked http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/remote_codes to see what it might say?


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

The problem with many of these inexpensive (and less popular) tv's is that there are no registered remote codes for Directv.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

dre2112 said:


> Just bought an inexpensive Viore 32" LCD TV (LC32VH56) for the gym from Walmart and I've got it plugged to an old D10-200 but I can't get the remote control to recognize the TV in order to adjust the volume or turn it off.
> 
> There are 3 codes for Viore, but none of them seem to work. I also couldn't find any threads about the D10 and codes.
> 
> Just wondering if there are new codes somehow or should I spring for a different TV or a new receiver?


The receiver has nothing to do with the codes.

All the codes are hardwired in the remote. What model remote do you have?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ndole_mbnd said:


> The problem with many of these inexpensive (and less popular) tv's is that there are no registered remote codes for Directv.


The real problem is that these TVs are really made by various small contracting companies around Asia, and they have many different and constantly-changing IR codesets for their remotes. There's no way a remote that was designed 3 years ago is going to have codes for TVs made by a brand new contractor this year.

Remote code stability is one of many things that you get when buying a major name brand. Another is an actual service infrastructure, with a stock of repair parts and places to go.


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

dre2112 said:


> Just bought an inexpensive Viore 32" LCD TV (LC32VH56) for the gym from Walmart and I've got it plugged to an old D10-200 but I can't get the remote control to recognize the TV in order to adjust the volume or turn it off.
> 
> There are 3 codes for Viore, but none of them seem to work. I also couldn't find any threads about the D10 and codes.


What model is the remote? Of the three codes listed for Viore, any remote older than the new RC65 probably only has one of them on board. If the LED doesn't blink twice after entering a code, then it isn't present in your remote and you need a newer remote to try that code.


----------



## richart53 (Apr 12, 2010)

Some remotes will let you step or 'scan' through all the codes that are programmed into the remote. It may be that a code for another brand will also work with your TV. See support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1343 for instructions for your remote to see if you can do this.


----------



## uwhumpty (Oct 22, 2007)

richart53 said:


> Some remotes will let you step or 'scan' through all the codes that are programmed into the remote. It may be that a code for another brand will also work with your TV. See support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1343 for instructions for your remote to see if you can do this.


I have a 22" Viore TV (from WalMart), and I have tried scanning all the way through the codes, with no luck. I know the TV models don't match, so take it for what it's worth, but it may not be worth the time to try.

Edit: What I did for a one remote solution was to find a cheap Harmony remote on eBay ($20-30). Harmony had the remote code set for the TV, and everything works great now.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

You might consider an inexpensive remote with the "learning" feature. Then you could "teach" it your TV's commands as well as your DirecTV receiver's commands and thus you'd have one remote for your new TV.


----------

